#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайский для тех, кому он... вообще не нужен! : )

## Юй Кан

Выучить китайский? — Легко!
Художница придумала простой и веселый способ изучить китайский язык...

_Три примера_

Рот:


Дерево:


Идиот:

----------

Алик (08.11.2013), Вова Л. (08.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2013)

----------

